# Rust on barrel



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Well had my 22 put up for a while and went to go get it other day and noticed rust on barrel, what can I do to remove it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Surface rust or deep pitted rust?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gun oil on rag will remove surface rust. Gun oil on fine brass brush will remove pitted rust, but will leave pits. Nothing you can do about that. But make SURE it is brass brush. Anything else will remove bluing and scratch barrel. brass will not. It may leave brassy looking discolored spot that will wipe off with rag.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Real fine steel wool and WD-40, followed by a coat of oil.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oil and 000 or 0000 steel wool


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bench grinder


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok sounds good guys I'll let y'all know how it goes when I find some time to do it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Bench grinder


Either I'm tired or that was really funny. Sitting in my recliner laughing my @ss off and my wife is looking at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

[email protected] the bench grinder.
I think that would work if you had a way to apply enough pressure.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

If you can still buy Flitz I've had good luck with it removing rust spots from gun barrels. Used it with 0000 steel wool and then buffed with a felt cloth from shoe shine kit.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

As others have said, 0000 steel wool and oil. I've also used fine bronze wool and Kramer's restorer to clean some off of antique guns.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

A little rust just means it has character


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Had great luck with 3 in 1 oil and the light steel wool....with a little elbow grease....won't hurt surrounding areas though.

REELGOOD


----------

